# A cool use of space...



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

...also why many of us bought a Kindle! =)

Turn your stairwell into a library!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Whoa. Very cool. I would totally fall down those stairs.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, that is one awesomelooking stairwell.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Now if I only had a stairwell.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

That's pretty neat.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

This is gorgeous.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

It would take forever for me to get upstairs because
I'd want to stop and look through a book, or several
books.  
Cool idea.
deb


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Cool! I could see myself tripping on those too!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I can't figure out the advantage of having the steps alternate sides like that....  

Sure looks cool though!


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I can't figure out the advantage of having the steps alternate sides like that....
> 
> Sure looks cool though!


I'm guessing it's for when you walk in the middle, your foot will always be on the extended portion. You just have to make sure you start off right, or you'll be getting the short end all the way up!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I wondered about that too... maybe it makes it easier to walk up by alternating? Or maybe the cut out area works as a seat to browse the books?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> I'm guessing it's for when you walk in the middle, your foot will always be on the extended portion. You just have to make sure you start off right, or you'll be getting the short end all the way up!


That's just it, you'd have to start in the same foot every time!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

911jason said:


> I wondered about that too... maybe it makes it easier to walk up by alternating? Or maybe the cut out area works as a seat to browse the books?


That's a thought... doesn't look like the most comfortable place to sit and browse, but I guess you're right that that's the intent.


----------



## knowldgfrk (May 14, 2009)

totally RAD!...you know where to find me...on the stairs!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Woo Hoo for the kindle!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I would be tripping on those stairs - I think they take away a sense of depth perception.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

In a similar vein (a 'tiled' wall-not; they are magazines!):









Here's a link to the story & more pics: http://www.readymade.com/blogs/readymade/2009/11/11/a-punchy-tiled-wall-or-is-it/


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

This is a great idea... even if you were to make the steps even and use the space below for additional storage available from the front.


----------



## d.rose (Nov 4, 2009)

It is so beautiful!!! You are so lucky


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I wish I was the lucky owner of that amazing staircase... just an image I found! =)


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

That is so neat!  I would love to have some stairs like that.  Although now that I have my Kindle I guess I wouldn't need it!


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, it would be a cozy place to sit and read your kindle.  A tiny space surrounded by books and a kindle...just imagine.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

JeanneB said:


> Well, it would be a cozy place to sit and read your kindle. A tiny space surrounded by books and a kindle...just imagine.


A very nice thought, indeed.


----------



## ValHallaGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

i want this .. very badly....


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## mcblanchfield (Jan 4, 2010)

ValHallaGirl said:


> i want this .. very badly....


----------

